# Τι είναι αυτό το font;



## Alexandra (Apr 1, 2009)

Θα ήθελα τη βοήθεια των συναδέλφων σε κάτι. Αν κοιτάξετε την εικόνα, βλέπετε τα εξής:

1) Ένα font που γράφει Panos Karan.
2) Από κάτω, το ίδιο font που γράφει Rachmaninoff Concerto No. 3 in D Minor σε δυο σειρές.
3) Και ένα άλλο, μάλλον γνωστό font που γράφει τα μέρη του κοντσέρτου.

Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι το πώς γίνεται οι χαρακτήρες να αλλάζουν πλάτος ώστε τελικά η κάθε σειρά να χωρέσει στις ίδιες διαστάσεις, ενώ δεν περιέχει τον ίδιο αριθμό χαρακτήρων. Δεν νομίζω ότι πρόκειται απλώς για condensed ή narrow μορφή του ίδιου font. 

Άρα οι ερωτήσεις μου είναι δύο: 
1) Γνωρίζετε αυτά τα δύο font και μπορείτε να μου τα υποδείξετε;
2) Με ποιο τρόπο μπορώ να κάνω το εφέ της συμπύκνωσης;





Edit: Μήπως όλα αυτά είναι καλούδια του Mac, κι εμείς οι πτωχοί PC-άδες δεν τα βλέπουμε ούτε στον ύπνο μας;


----------



## SBE (Apr 1, 2009)

Η γραμματοσειρά μου μοιάζει για Century Gothic.

Το εφφέ της διαπλάτυνσης γίνεται και σε πισι, εγώ χρησιμοποιώ StarOfficeWriter (ειναι σαν το OpenOffice) και έχει στο Paragraph justified, last line justified που είναι αυτό που μαλλον χρησιμοποιούν στους τίτλους. 
Για το όνομα της ορχήστρας νομίζω έχουν παίξει με την επιλογή expanded/ condensed spacing.

Στο Office ΧΡ υπάρχει το Font spacing είναι στα Fonts. 
Άρα γίνεται και με τον κατηραμένο Γκέιτς.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 1, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ, ευχαριστώ! Τόσα χρόνια χρησιμοποιώ το Office, και να μην ξέρω το character spacing!


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 1, 2009)

Άσχετο: όταν κυκλοφορήσει το CD και το μάθεις, σφύρα!


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 1, 2009)

To CD το έχω στα χέρια μου. Σολίστ είναι ο γιος μου.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 1, 2009)

1Α. Η πρώτη γραμματοσειρά διαφέρει από τη δεύτερη (και η πρώτη, αυτή δλδ με την οποία γράφεται το Rachmaninoff, δεν αποτελεί προϊόν manipulation τής δεύτερης). Η διαφορά αποδεικνύεται από το *a*. Οι γραμματοσειρές (όπως η δεύτερη) που το γράφουν όμοια με το ελληνικό *α* είναι οι της οικογένειας *Sans-Serif Geometric* (βλ. http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=2639). Επομένως τσεκάρουμε τις Futura / Futura serie, Avant Garde, Century Gothic, και Spartan.

1Β. Η πρώτη γραμματοσειρά είναι κι η πιο δύσκολη. Μοιάζει να είναι κάποια display ή casual script, αλλά μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος. Το *e* της είναι χαρακτηριστικό, όπως της Geometric 231 Light, αλλά δεν είναι αυτή. Μαζί με τις Sans-Serif, μιλάμε για πάνω από 10.000 γραμματοσειρές να ψάξει κάποιος σαν κι εμένα, που δεν την ξέρει απ' έξω... 

2Α. Το εφέ της έκτασης ή σύμπτυξης μίας αράδας ώστε να καταλαμβάνει επακριβώς συγκεκριμένο χώρο, γίνεται σε πρόγραμμα ανυσματικών γραφικών (CorelDRAW σε PC, Adobe Illustrator σε PC και Mac). Αφού γράψουμε το κείμενό μας, και δεν έχουμε πια κάποια ορθογραφική διόρθωση ή άλλη προσθήκη να κάνουμε (διότι αμέσως μετά θα πάψει αυτό να αναγνωρίζεται από το πρόγραμμα ως κείμενο), το μετατρέπουμε σε ανυσματικό γραφικό. Το γκρουπάρουμε όλο μαζί, και κατόπιν το τραβάμε από κάποια από τις τέσσερις γωνίες που οριοθετούν το μπλοκ όλου αυτού του γκρουπ, ώστε να το μεγαλώσουμε ή να το μικρύνουμε, σε έναν μόνο ή και στους δύο άξονες, ανάλογα με το τι θέλουμε να πετύχουμε. Κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο διασφαλίζουμε ότι (α) το πάχος του γράμματος, (β) η οριζόντια κλίμακα του γράμματος, (γ) τα διάκενα μεταξύ των γραμμάτων, (δ) τα διαστήματα μεταξύ των λέξεων και (ε) το kerning μεταβάλλονται αναλογικά και με τον ορθό τρόπο.

2Β. Ένα πρόγραμμα επεξεργασίας κειμένου, όπως είναι το MS Word, δεν μπορεί να κάνει αυτό που προανέφερα. Ωστόσο μπορούμε να ρυθμίσουμε τις σχετικές παραμέτρους καθεμία χωριστά. Εκείνο που δεν θα μας διασφαλίζεται όμως, έτσι, είναι το ότι οι επιμέρους ρυθμίσεις θα παραγάγουν ένα αποτέλεσμα άρτιο από απόψεως αναλογιών και οπτικά ευχάριστο (ωστόσο μπορεί εξ αρχής να μην ήταν αυτός ο στόχος μας). Έχουμε και λέμε, λοιπόν:

Πάχος του γράμματος: n/a
Οριζόντια κλίμακα του γράμματος: Format > Font > Character Spacing > Scale
Διάκενα μεταξύ των γραμμάτων: Format > Font > Character Spacing > Spacing
Διαστήματα μεταξύ των λέξεων: (α) Format > Font > Character Spacing > Spacing, (β) Επιλογή διαφορετικού χαρακτήρα κενού [Insert > Symbol > Special Characters > Em Space / En Space / 1/4 Em Space]
Kerning: (μόνο on/off) Format > Font > Character Spacing > Kerning


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Για να γίνει αντιληπτή η διαφορά ανάμεσα σε Force Justify (όπου αυξομειώνονται τα κενά διαστήματα μεταξύ των λέξεων αλλά και οι αποστάσεις μεταξύ των γραμμάτων) και την αυξομείωση του πλάτους της γραμμής με αντίστοιχη αυξομείωση του πλάτους των γραμμάτων, έφτιαξα το παρόν σε Corel χρησιμοποιώντας τα Century Gothic:





Το πρώτο δείγμα είναι στο φυσικό πλάτος του Orion Symphony Orchestra, το δεύτερο στο φυσικό πλάτος του Conductor Toby Purser.


----------



## Bear (Apr 3, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> To CD το έχω στα χέρια μου. Σολίστ είναι ο γιος μου.



... και είναι η μοναδική κόπια; Πουλιέται κάπου; Λατρεύω το Rach 3 και πολύ θα ήθελα να το ακούσω από τον γιο σου!


----------

